# Eurotunnel day return CARS £20



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

A quick heads up for anyone wanting to pop over by car to France for the day.

From 16 November to 9 December, travel on a Tues/Wed/Thurs and a car and 5 paxs go for £20 return.

Phone only...no internet booking. Tel 0844 879 7371

Tesco may be closed but there are several good alternatives for wine, beer, champagne.


----------

